# PLEASE READ: Posting Guidelines for Tarantula Pictures



## Zoltan

The Arachnoboards Team feels that member-submitted photos are an incredible resource to the hobby and community, and we think they deserve a level of organization which allows everyone to effectively find the pictures they might be seeking. Toward that end, we would like to unify the titles of the threads which are purely for the "appreciation" of a given genus or species, and additionally unify all redundant threads under a single title.

We would prefer that genus appreciation threads be titled using the format *Prefix:Genus [Genus Name]*, and that species appreciation threads be titled *Prefix:Species [Species Name]*. Also, please check your spelling, and conform to the accepted standards of writing the names (i.e., the genus name should be capitalized, the species name should not). Errors in or deviations from this format can be amended by the forum moderators. Above all, we strongly encourage you to search the existing threads to be sure you aren't duplicating. Redundant threads will be merged by the forum moderators.

*Example:* If I have pictures of my _Poecilotheria formosa_ that I wish to post, my first step is to decide if I want the pics to go in a _P. formosa_-specific thread, or the generic _Poecilotheria_ thread. If I opt for the generic thread, then I will do a quick search for a thread entitled "Genus _Poecilotheria_." If it already exists, then that is where I will post. If it has not yet been created, I may create it and contribute the initial post. Alternatively, if I want to post my pics in a _P. formosa_-only thread, I will do a search for a thread entitled "_Poecilotheria formosa_." If it already exists, then that is where I will post. If it has not yet been created, I may create it and contribute the initial post.

Simple enough, right? Currently posted threads not conforming to the standard format will be re-titled or merged as necessary by the moderators, as time allows.

NOTE: These guidelines apply to "appreciation" threads only. Certainly there are other threads which don't fall under this heading but which still belong in the Tarantula Pictures forum. For example, molting sequences, exuviae collections, display terrariums, etc. Pictures which go along with an "Announcement" or which serve as visual aids for "Questions & Discussions" will still be posted in one of the other forums. Please PM one of the forum moderators if you are uncertain of where you should post.

Finally, and this cannot be over-emphasized, we must all respect others' legal rights to their photos. This forum is not intended to provide a convenient pool of pictures for thieves who will use them illegally, nor do we allow posting of pics for which you do not own the copyright, or have the written consent of the copyright's owner. A post about our copyright infringement policy can be found here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zoltan

Refresher (in brief):

If you are posting pictures of your tarantulas, post them either in the appropriate genus thread, or in your own picture thread.

*Example:* Zoltan's Picture Thread

Exceptions: The picture is unique, unusual or otherwise noteworthy.
Example: _T. blondi_ consuming a bonsai kitten!

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to PM me.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Zoltan

*Reminder:*

Since this is the tarantula section, please post only pictures of tarantulas. Feel free to make a thread for your other pictures in the appropriate section(s). Pictures not belonging to the tarantula section might get moved or deleted, with or without notification. Thank you for your understanding.

Regards,
Zoltan
The Arachnoboards Team


----------

